# Das teure Vergnügen des Rupert Sanders



## krawutz (1 Juni 2014)

Die Scheidung der Schauspielerin Liberty Ross von ihrem Mann und Kristen-Stewart-Beglücker Ruppert Sanders ist durch.
Ross erhält mehr als die Hälfte des gemeinsamen Ehevermögens und zusätzlich die Luxusvilla in L.A. (1,5 Mio €).
Sie hatte sich 2012 nach 11 Ehejahren getrennt, weil ihr Mann seinen kleinen Regieassistenten wohl nicht so richtig unter Kontrolle bekam.

(Quelle : "Tmz")


----------



## comatron (1 Juni 2014)

Hat sie nicht inzwischen ihre lesbische Seite entdeckt ?


----------

